# framebuffer?

## paulb787

Kinda coming back to Linux and am not remebering a few things LOL. I have enabled

Vesafb support and set it up in grub.conf. what does this do? I havnt really seen.a. change

----------

## Gusar

Let's start at the beginning... What's your graphic card?

----------

## paulb787

NVIDIA gtx 470.. I'm following a guide and working on xorg. Why do I not have a boot logo?

Thank u

----------

## paulb787

I have the boot logo ,uvesa all compiled in the kernel. Just don't get it

----------

## chiefbag

For Nvidia you should have the following kernel settings disabled.

```
 Device Drivers  --->

        Graphics support  --->

          < > nVidia Framebuffer Support 

          < > nVidia Riva support  
```

For your X setup:

vi /etc/make.conf

```
VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"
```

rebuild the following if you have built X but did not include the above:

```
emerge -v x11-base/xorg-drivers

emerge -v x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers
```

----------

## Hu

 *chiefbag wrote:*   

> vi /etc/make.conf
> 
> ```
> VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"
> ```
> ...

 These instructions are for the proprietary driver.  OP: did you want to use the open source in-kernel driver or the proprietary one?

----------

